# How to teach my dog to play fetch or play with a toy..



## DizzySnowFire (Jan 22, 2015)

So I have a 2 year old GSD and she doesn't seem to be interested in any toys I get her. Nor does she seem to be interested in playing fetch with me.
I sometimes can get her interested in my panda bear but that's it. She doesn't stay interested long.
She's either more interested in me or interested in just laying down to rest. Which I don't mind but I would like to see her be a bit playful or wanting to play with toys.
When I first met her, I gave her a wolf like plush that was smaller/same size as my panda bear and she instantly took to that. She played with it and cuddled with it. But I had to leave her at her foster home since she wasn't spayed and was sick. So I'm not sure how much she really did play with it after I left.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

For fetch, you can try using 2 balls. Throw one ball when she goes after it, then play with the either ball - toss it up and down,then when she comes to you, throw it, then you go and pick up the other ball. Though she just might not be interested in toys or balls. My husky and aussie were both like that. Their attitude was "you threw the ball away, don't expect me to get it". The same with toys - no interest, except for the cat's rabbit fur toys


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

How long have you had her? It can take some time for them to open up, but it may be no one has ever taught her. 

Try getting a ball on a rope, "chuck-it" makes good one. Build up some excitement with it and try to engage her, move it around on the floor , it may take a bit of time, but she will probably start biting/tugging at it, try a few short sessions and build on it. Once she see this as play and the ball has value, toss it short distance, just a few feet at first, if she picks it up, praise and begin to stretch out the distance.


----------



## DizzySnowFire (Jan 22, 2015)

Nigel said:


> How long have you had her? It can take some time for them to open up, but it may be no one has ever taught her.
> 
> Try getting a ball on a rope, "chuck-it" makes good one. Build up some excitement with it and try to engage her, move it around on the floor , it may take a bit of time, but she will probably start biting/tugging at it, try a few short sessions and build on it. Once she see this as play and the ball has value, toss it short distance, just a few feet at first, if she picks it up, praise and begin to stretch out the distance.


I've had her for about a month. I thought she has open up to me a fair bit since she cuddles with me and will come back to me if off-leash. 
Well up until probably 3-4 months ago, she was more or less abused by being left outside a lot of her life and in a kennel I'm pretty sure. 
So no one has taught how to really play. She doesn't even play with other dogs unless they want to do it first and even then sometimes she doesn't do it.
I have a ball on the rope and she has grabbed at it a few times but everytime since I've presented it to her, she's not interested in it.
Like I said, she seems more interested in cuddling, kissing, and me petting her or just resting.


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

How is her food drive? If she's got good food drive, use the food as a prey object (i.e. something she has to chase).


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

I hate to be negative here, but I have a GSD who has never been toy driven or interested in playing fetch, I tried all the flirt-pole stuff, and she occasionally played, briefly.. I have now accepted that it just isn't something she will have, it's a drive you can't put into them.. I now have a 5 month old who is toy obsessed, and the difference is unbelievable.. He has that drive, she doesn't.. Sounds as though your girl is a lot like mine...


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Diz, you have only had her a month, previous to that, sounds like outside dog..here and there. Give her time, let her adjust to her new life. Our first rescue didn't play. One day we tossed a ball for her to catch, she sat there, it hit her.. Eventually she did have her favorite toys, but that took time. And, fetch was never a game she liked.. Good luck and enjoy!


----------

